# Happy Birthday M Brown



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

All my best for a happy & healthy year. Hey when are you coming back to the city? Would love to get together for a CT gathering.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Let me add my congratulations to Cape Chef's! 


Best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous year.
Love,
Mezz


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Happy birthday, MB!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thank you for the cake Mez! and the wishes Cape and Greg!
Chicago in May for the NRA show and Prov in late summer to deliver my son to COLLEGE. NY maybe somewhere in between. 

Miss you all and am having a great time in the big D! :mullet:

So proud of Momo opening her brick and morter!
Wishing us all a happy and healthy year! Love to you all - has it really been 11 years????


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A super happy birthday to a wonderful person. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!! Hope you had a chance to enjoy it!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm late!~ But so what else is new?!? Glad all is going well for you. I add my wishes for a great new year with health and good cheer!:thumb:


----------



## sigmaskip (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------

